

Tock: The flexible and transparent way to book restaurants - applecore
http://tocktix.com/

======
applecore
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7853786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7853786)

------
hackerjam
is this app designed to be used by restaurant owners themselves to facilitate
their clientele or can this app be used by third party interests looking to
leverage scarce resources (aka the jerk economy)?

if the latter, no thanks. i'll continue to book my reservations the old
fashioned way.

~~~
applecore
It's a ticketing system for restaurants. It looks like they'll be offering
restaurants a $695 per month SaaS product that's an alternative to OpenTable
or taking conventional reservations.

